# Vent dryer out basement window?



## nrv1013 (Dec 14, 2009)

I recently moved into a townhouse where the dryer is in the basement. It's currently venting under the stairs into a can with water in it. The home inspector said this was unusual but was okay. However, during the summer months I found a large amount of moisture ending up in my basement. I was dumping a 40 pint dehumidifier every other day. It's not so bad now that its winter time. I'm only emptying the dehumidifer about every week or week and a half. But I would like to get the dryer venting out the basement window.

The "laundry room" is positioned under the stairs against a wall with my neighbor's townhouse on the other side. The basement window out the back of the house is about 12 feet away with a small drywall wall inbetween. The window is in the small unfinished portion of the basement in an enclosed space so I don't care about blocking the light from the window or entirely replacing the glass with plywood or some other material. The window view is blocked from the outside by a propane tank anyway. The hot water heater is in the path but I believe there is enough room to go over/around it along the unfinished ceiling.

Is this too far for the vent duct to run? Or will I need some sort of booster for the ventilation? Also, do I need to put some sort of lint trap in the run somewhere? I'm also curious if there are any codes (PA) that I should look into as far as what I'm allowed to hook up.


----------



## SendEveryone (Dec 15, 2009)

Lows has a 4" Diam.x20 foot flexible dryer vent Hose that you can run from your dryer to a panel in the window and a hood that you could glue in place out the windows.

Lambro Industries 4" x 20' LamaFlex Connector
Lambro Industries 4" White Replacement Hood

The vent duct wont be too long to run; you wont need a booster for the ventilation or a lint trap (if you do, put it in later - a small in line-fan will work). I put one of these in for my neighbor and it works fine, she is happy with it. As far as a permit, thats up to you and your inspector.


----------



## Superpack (Dec 17, 2009)

You cut the hd sells sheets (paper backing and about 1/2" thick they come in 2'x 4) the size of the window and tape them up. You may see thicker sheets that you can glide in from the outer surface against the glass. That cold is running along the ground and dropping into the window area especially is a pit on the outside.

Regards,


----------



## GBR (Dec 18, 2009)

Your home inspector may be a few years behind the times. Metal flex duct (rated and stamped) for 8' maximum length. 

S.E., you are liable for your neighbor in case of fire......

http://www.hcpdc.com/pdf/Dryer Vent Requirements.pdf

Powered by Google Docs
Be safe, Gary


----------



## Mikeman (Dec 18, 2009)

Suggest checking with the association for your complex as to what is approved in terms of modifications to the outside wall of your townhouse. If the original plans had a laundry area that was located where it would be too far to vent properly to the outside you may be able to get some consideration for alternative approaches. 

In your situation you not only have a  long run but also 3-4 90 degree bends which will also restrict outward flow from the dryer. Venting to the basement window is going to be easiest and most effective if it will not cause problems with the owners' association. It will be much easier to periodically clean out the vent and keep the air flowing from the dryer and reduce your cost to operate it.


----------

